# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  against bank transfer

## kamka

"please ensure your surname is quoted against your bank transfer" 
which is where?
and what are all those IBAN Number, SWIFT/BIC numbers? 
I know it may sound moronic to you, but I just really feel confused with this thing. It's not like I don't know how to make bank transfers, but I've never made one to a foreign bank account, and I just don't want to mess it up.

----------


## Ramil

> "please ensure your surname is quoted against your bank transfer" 
> which is where?
> and what are all those IBAN Number, SWIFT/BIC numbers? 
> I know it may sound moronic to you, but I just really feel confused with this thing. It's not like I don't know how to make bank transfers, but I've never made one to a foreign bank account, and I just don't want to mess it up.

 IBAN International bank account number 
It's the account number in the international format though not all countries have adopted this standard. The best course would be to contact your bank and ask them for advice.   Bank Identifier Code 
Every bank has a BIC number - it's like passport number for people. It unambiguously identifies any bank. You have to have BIC numbers of your bank and the destination bank.   SWIFT Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication

----------


## kamka

> The best course would be to contact your bank and ask them for advice.

 I think that's what I'm going to do; way too confusing for my blonde mind  ::  
thank you for your help  ::

----------


## Ken Watts

I think bank transfers are only economical if you are transferring a large amount like when some business is doing a major transaction.  To transfer money to a friend in Poland and another friend in Russia I have used Moneygram which has many locations all over the world including in Poland: http://moneygram.com/PL/PL/Market/Marke ... C=PL&LC=PL
It is cheaper than Western Union. However this method requires the receiver to go to the Moneygram location near them to receive the money.  If you are making a purchase it may be safer to pay with a VISA bank or credit card if that is possible, in which case you may have some protection against fraud.

----------


## kamka

> I think bank transfers are only economical if you are transferring a large amount like when some business is doing a major transaction.  To transfer money to a friend in Poland and another friend in Russia I have used Moneygram which has many locations all over the world including in Poland: http://moneygram.com/PL/PL/Market/Marke ... C=PL&LC=PL
> It is cheaper than Western Union. However this method requires the receiver to go to the Moneygram location near them to receive the money.  If you are making a purchase it may be safer to pay with a VISA bank or credit card if that is possible, in which case you may have some protection against fraud.

 thank you, I already sorted the bank draft thing out, but the site you gave me might come in handy one day, too  ::  thanks again, I didn't know such thing existed!

----------


## micky

> Originally Posted by kamka  "please ensure your surname is quoted against your bank transfer" 
> which is where?
> and what are all those IBAN Number, SWIFT/BIC numbers? 
> I know it may sound moronic to you, but I just really feel confused with this thing. It's not like I don't know how to make bank transfers, but I've never made one to a foreign bank account, and I just don't want to mess it up.   IBAN International bank account number 
> It's the account number in the international format though not all countries have adopted this standard. The best course would be to contact your bank and ask them for advice.   Bank Identifier Code 
> Every bank has a BIC number - it's like passport number for people. It unambiguously identifies any bank. You have to have BIC numbers of your bank and the destination bank.   SWIFT Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication

 Finally i found and answer, were searching few hours for it.. Ramil, thanks your informative post made it all easy to understand. 
micky  Simulation pret

----------

